# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories >  EDEN 501 Lookalike

## anaconda

The Shiruba XB-301 . Saw it posted for sale on Taiwan Yahoo at 690 NT..about 35 Sing
- but hor flowrate 245

The 7 Star SF-601 . Taiwan Yahoo 590NT
- but hor flowrate 245

The Mr Aqua Bio Power Filter 60 . Taiwan Yahoo 790 NT
- but hor flowrate 175
- but hor come with 2 media basket one for each side of the filter

The Eden 501 . Taiwan Yahoo 1000NT
- but hor flowrate 300

But I singaporean in singapore not taiwanese nor in taiwan so no ask me go buy..... post picture make you all gian only .... :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## benny

Interesting information.

We are arranging for a unit of XB-301 for testing and it should be arriving today.

Take note that all Taiwanese electrical products are on 110V. Singapore is on 230V.

There is another China brand cal Dazs too. 230V. 

So if it's good, we will do an order for it. No need to "gian". In AQ, it happens.

Cheers,

----------


## Weirong

> Interesting information.
> 
> We are arranging for a unit of XB-301 for testing and it should be arriving today.
> 
> Take note that all Taiwanese electrical products are on 110V. Singapore is on 230V.
> 
> There is another China brand cal Dazs too. 230V. 
> 
> So if it's good, we will do an order for it. No need to "gian". In AQ, it happens.
> ...


Ah... Can't wait for the next round of orders. So no Dazs brand for testing yet?

----------


## joe

> No need to "gian". In AQ, it happens.


 :Well done:   :Smug:   :Smug:

----------


## Rupert

Not wishing to appear stupid, but what does "gian" mean?

----------


## solonavi

Its a hokkien word for "tempting".

Cheers
JC

----------


## Cacatuoides

it'll be good to do a review for the filters tat is 220v version.....den there's a cheaper alternative to eden...but also to note the quality of the power head too.....

----------


## Ian Lim

why r not these small compact filter brought into Singapore market? what is the smallest external cannister that we can get locally? tia




> Interesting information.
> 
> We are arranging for a unit of XB-301 for testing and it should be arriving today.
> 
> Take note that all Taiwanese electrical products are on 110V. Singapore is on 230V.
> 
> There is another China brand cal Dazs too. 230V. 
> 
> So if it's good, we will do an order for it. No need to "gian". In AQ, it happens.
> ...


the test unit u testing it is 220v or 110v? direct from taiwan? looking forward to yr review. tks.




> it'll be good to do a review for the filters tat is 220v version.....den there's a cheaper alternative to eden...but also to note the quality of the power head too.....


is it possible or easy to replace with another mini powerhead should the original fail?

----------


## benny

I am testing the 220V version. No intention to do any testing or ordering for any 110V equipment.

Cheers,

----------


## jeffteo

Hi Benny, sorry to dig this old tread. Did you test the the Shiruba XB-301 last time? It is recommended for a 10L planted tank?

----------


## griffinkid

Hi Jeff, I used to use the shiruba xb301 for a brief moment of time for my 20L nano set up. I must say the flow rate is not quite fast cause they use a bigger tube diameter as compared to eden thus the exit velocity of the water is kind of slower and the pores opening on the rainbar is also larger than that of eden. Hence i would think this canister filter is more for biological filtration rather than mechanical thus ideal for set up having fishes that prefer slow-current water. However given a 10L tank this filter might perhaps be suitable.  :Smile:  But if you were to buy this in singapore i think the price is comparable to eden501 and i would think eden501 is a much better choice  :Smile:

----------


## jeffteo

I planning to get the ANS inflow and outflow pipe. For the Shiruba, I believe I will need to get the 13 mm. But if I were to get the Eden 501, what size should I get? 10 mm?
I saw some review on the Eden 501 that the canister needed to be at the same level as the top of the tank water level if not it will be under powered. I have a 25 cm tall Nano and will the flow be affect if I place the Eden on the table instead of hanging it on the side?

----------


## griffinkid

hi yes the eden flow rate is kind of slow... But i find it okay cause i also put it on the same level as my tank base.  :Smile:

----------


## jeffteo

I think I will get the Shiruba XB-303 with a 360 L/H. If too strong i can put it lower. 10 L tank with Eden spraying power, later Nano became a Nano washing machine.
What do you think?

----------


## gan_john

Hi, I am using the XB-303 and I thought I should share my comments on it. I am hanging it over the top of a 7.5 gal tank. The media inside is stock. Somehow, the output is a bit lower than what I would have expected. For 360 L/H, the outflow I get should get me current in the tank. In my case, no much plant movement is observed. Maybe is the placement of the rainbar, but I somehow think the output is over-rated.

It may work for your 10 L.

Enjoy it.

----------


## RoyKoh

Hi guys,

Any idea where still got sell Eden 501 ? I can't find at c328 .

Thanks

----------


## sheng

I ever saw them at Seaview.



> Hi guys,
> 
> Any idea where still got sell Eden 501 ? I can't find at c328 .
> 
> Thanks

----------


## jeffteo

Natural Aquarium at Thomson got sell also.

----------


## ne0matr1x

Anybody tried putting lily pipe on the Shiruba 303? How is it like and what size will the inlet and outlet be?

----------

